# Mycetic Spore "Seed Pod"



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I thought of a Sunflower Seed type pod a while back.








I started it finally! Between many other projects in my little spare time... :laugh:
Basically I wanted something that would be formed easily, but can hold itself together. Naturally I went with wood (Bass wood to be exact). Started with a Block of it about 5"x3.5"x1.75" With an industrial grade sander (extremely handy piece of machinery) I shaped the outer shell into half-an-egg shape. Then I chisled most of the inner shell out. I did most or the work with a dremel tool (also extremely handy). Used the dremel tool to turn the egg exterior into that of a sunflower seed. Also used it to carve out the rest of the interior. I thought I would leave it with all the imperfections to make it look like real carapace.









































Next!

I plan to use the forge world mycetic spore (the explody one :good as the weapons platform for whatever the pod will be upgraded with. It will be possitioned like in the pictures attatched to both sides of the shell near the top. To attatch it to the other side I think I will use guitar wire, electrical wire, hot glue, and greenstuff to make it similar to the stem that is already on the mycetic spore.


















If enough people request it, I can document the whole project and make a tutorial.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks awesome so far!

Would love to see the whole progress step by step.


----------



## Blammer (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice I would like to see it all.


----------



## Phenious (Jun 10, 2009)

I like the idea so far, was going to shoot for a three section version of the idea you got going, I have topic with my sketches so far, but have since come up with new ideas. Love how simple yours is.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

looks great! I'm bout to make a MS, but don't know where to start. This is a great design idea!


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks!
I like the idea of a 3 piece one too, more.... (bee) hivey. I saw this one when i was searching for what other people have done. It gave me a shiver when I first saw it because of how gross it looks!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah, I saw that one too. Use a Nerf football... Oh, where _are_ my manners? +Rep


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

HaHa! Thanks

I'm not personally doing the "tri-pod". Although I think it looks great, it doesn't fit what I had in mind. Anyways now I have to decide which project to work on tonight... tough choice... I'll have more pictures up later tonight! :good:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I like the fact that the wood has the grain in it. The carapace will look really good when its done.


----------

